# looking for 08 rabbit dynos...



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

Does anyone have any dyno sheets of 08 rabbits?
Stock, intake, chip, etc...?
I'm curious to see what kind of numbers we can put up with a few bolt on mods.
TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: looking for 08 rabbit dynos... (vwgtipowr)*

stock is 10whp more than an 06/07


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: looking for 08 rabbit dynos... (Crubb3d Rymz)*

Any with intakes?
Anyone have any full graphs they post up?


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: looking for 08 rabbit dynos... (vwgtipowr)*

Back up top, some of you 08 owners must have dynoed your ride?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: looking for 08 rabbit dynos... (vwgtipowr)*

STOCK COMPARISON
07 - 141hp, 154lb ft
08 - 147hp, 161lb ft
taken from dynos posted on here...


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: looking for 08 rabbit dynos... (travis3265)*

Thanks travis.
I'm basically looking for what I can expect to get for gains from adding a CAI and chip to my car.
I have a baseline now, any dynos of 08 motors with CAI, chip and both?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: looking for 08 rabbit dynos... (vwgtipowr)*

there isnt a chip available yet as far as i know. i havent seen any dynos with an intake either.


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

I would love to see some dyno sheets as well. Hopefully more people will post them up as more mods become available.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (CA dub)*

well if there weren't so many assho1es on the forum I'd post mine back up, but unfortunately 08 dynos bring the worst out of 07 owners


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_well if there weren't so many assho1es on the forum I'd post mine back up, but unfortunately 08 dynos bring the worst out of 07 owners









What do you mean by that?
I don't think the 07 owners will care, we are VW fans here.








If they do care, screw em, I'd like to see them and don't think you should be hiding them because of what other people think.
Here is to hoping you post them up.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

what he did was post it, and then say that no 07 could possibly make as much power as an 08 even with every mod available. i posted a dyno with just an intake proving thats all it took to make more power than the stock 08 and he started crying.
he bashed the heck out of 07's cuz he has an 08 and got mad when i, along with many others proved him wrong and the thread got blackholed. not only does an 07 need just 1 mod to surpass the 08's power, with the combo of intake, exhaust, chip, its not even close. 
whos to say what an 08 will do with similar mods? that cant be said until its done. just because the 07s could extract gobs of power through 3 little mods doesnt mean the 08s will, and it doesnt mean they wont. its all speculation at this point. 
i for one cant wait until these mods come out for the 08's to see what they can do.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_what he did was post it, and then say that no 07 could possibly make as much power as an 08 even with every mod available. i posted a dyno with just an intake proving thats all it took to make more power than the stock 08 and he started crying.
he bashed the heck out of 07's cuz he has an 08 and got mad when i, along with many others proved him wrong and the thread got blackholed. not only does an 07 need just 1 mod to surpass the 08's power, with the combo of intake, exhaust, chip, its not even close. 
whos to say what an 08 will do with similar mods? that cant be said until its done. just because the 07s could extract gobs of power through 3 little mods doesnt mean the 08s will, and it doesnt mean they wont. its all speculation at this point. 
i for one cant wait until these mods come out for the 08's to see what they can do.

might want to re read. THats exactly the opposite of what I said. But a chip doesn't make you god. damn why do I even go to this forum, trying to mod the rabbit motor is just plain STUPID. Get a gti
Oh yeah, ask these 2 fkheads how to read a dyno or properly plot a graph, All they can say is that Oh your 08 sucks because I have a hot air intake and I'm the most awesome driver ever respect your roots cause I've been driving a dub since I was 5 08s sucks you're not wanted here go f off and drive a honda. 


_Modified by a3vr at 10:12 PM 10-28-2007_


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*

I like Hondas


----------



## no786 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_I like *Some* Hondas








 
x2


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_I like Hondas









Regardless that is off topic.
Dynos please.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

If your are in such a need it only makes sense that *you* go dyno your car...


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_If your are in such a need it only makes sense that *you* go dyno your car...


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_I like *some* Hondas









x2 x2
The s2000's are nice in the corners, but they have about as much torque as a toy poodle playing tug of war.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
might want to re read. THats exactly the opposite of what I said. But a chip doesn't make you god. damn why do I even go to this forum, trying to mod the rabbit motor is just plain STUPID. Get a gti
Oh yeah, ask these 2 fkheads how to read a dyno or properly plot a graph, All they can say is that Oh your 08 sucks because I have a hot air intake and I'm the most awesome driver ever respect your roots cause I've been driving a dub since I was 5 08s sucks you're not wanted here go f off and drive a honda. 

_Modified by a3vr at 10:12 PM 10-28-2007_

you really are the man, such an asset to this forum. heres an idea...you ask yourself why you come here....well, just dont. all you do is run your mouth, swear, and make the most ridiculous points that dont make sense cuz you have an ego thats bigger than this forum. get over yourself.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

just realized you said you have been driving since you are 5....
haha, wtf. you are one whacked out person.
yo yo homey g, respect your roots g! whatever dude...respect your roots? what kind of comment was that? are u the roots of all vw's? did you invent volkswagen or what? should we all bow down to you, cuz thats what you are insinuating (sorry, you might not understand that word since all you can say is neat stuff like fkheads).


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
might want to re read. THats exactly the opposite of what I said. But a chip doesn't make you god. damn why do I even go to this forum, *trying to mod the rabbit motor is just plain STUPID. Get a gti*
Oh yeah, ask these 2 fkheads how to read a dyno or properly plot a graph, All they can say is that Oh your 08 sucks because I have a hot air intake and I'm the most awesome driver ever respect your roots cause I've been driving a dub since I was 5 08s sucks you're not wanted here go f off and drive a honda. 
_Modified by a3vr at 10:12 PM 10-28-2007_

I don't think it's stupid to mod the 2.5L 5-cyl. If you think it's stupid, then I don't think you should be posting here. I'm sure we'd all like to get GTIs here and probably most of us would gladly trade our Rabbit in for a GTI, but we ended up with Rabbits one way or another. It just so happens that Rabbits have bigger engines than GTIs and have more potential for N/A power. We all think that's pretty cool. If you took the turbo off the 2.0 4-cyl, it'd be worthless. We like our bolt ons and our chips and hopefully soon we might even like our underdrive pulleys. We know, N/A, that we're no competition for a chipped and bolted GTI, but if we had a turbo, we'd be blowing the GTI clean out of the water.
So basically, leave us alone and let us mod our engines. That's all.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_well if there weren't so many assho1es on the forum I'd post mine back up, but unfortunately 08 dynos bring the worst out of 07 owners









such a douchebag comment.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_just realized you said you have been driving since you are 5....
haha, wtf. you are one whacked out person.
yo yo homey g, respect your roots g! whatever dude...respect your roots? what kind of comment was that? are u the roots of all vw's? did you invent volkswagen or what? should we all bow down to you, cuz thats what you are insinuating (sorry, you might not understand that word since all you can say is neat stuff like fkheads). 

lol, that not me thats the kind of crap some other guys have been saying and im'ing me with. The 07s a great motor, so is the 08. Bashing each other is stupid, thats what happened when I posted my dyno. People ripped it apart and said that the 08s suck. Whatever, thats why I took the dyno down.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_
such a douchebag comment.


sucks for you.


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (thumper87)*

Correct if I'm wrong, but if vw changed the intake design and re-programmed the computer on the 08 wouldn't that be the same as a 07 owner doing the same. So in theory the 08 would make less power than in 07.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (gonyofam3)*



gonyofam3 said:


> Correct if I'm wrong, but if vw changed the intake design and re-programmed the computer on the 08 wouldn't that be the same as a 07 owner doing the same. So in theory the 08 would make less power than in 07.[/QUOTE
> Umm... I don't really know how to answer that. The 07 and 08 2.5 are the same engine except for those few parts. If what you're trying to say is that the 07 has just as much potential as the 08, then I'd say that's definitely correct. But I definitely wouldn't say that the 08 motor is inferior to the 07 motor. They're one and the same.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (gonyofam3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonyofam3* »_Correct if I'm wrong, but if vw changed the intake design and re-programmed the computer on the 08 wouldn't that be the same as a 07 owner doing the same. So in theory the 08 would make less power than in 07.

Oh, oh, oh... I get what you're saying... Upgradewise, the '08 would get less benefit from an intake or a chip. Yeah, that might be true... I think that's why this thread was started. I think the 08 would get the same benefit from an intake that an 07 would get. From what I understand, the intake manifold is a more internal part that delivers the air directly to the engine. The intake (as in a CAI or a SRAI) is actually what gathers the air in the first place, from what I understand. But I'm very curious about the chip gains. I can't wait for somebody to come out with a chip for the thing.


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (thumper87)*

thanks for the response. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_If your are in such a need it only makes sense that *you* go dyno your car...


I don't have any mods.
I was asking because I wanted to see the gains from such mods, such as chip and intake on an 08?
If you could read the original post you would understand that.








I am now realizing again why I spend most of my time in the MK2 forums.








If you have nothing constructive to add please post elsewhere, thanks.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (thumper87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper87* »_
Oh, oh, oh... I get what you're saying... Upgradewise, the '08 would get less benefit from an intake or a chip. Yeah, that might be true... I think that's why this thread was started. I think the 08 would get the same benefit from an intake that an 07 would get. From what I understand, the intake manifold is a more internal part that delivers the air directly to the engine. The intake (as in a CAI or a SRAI) is actually what gathers the air in the first place, from what I understand. But I'm very curious about the chip gains. I can't wait for somebody to come out with a chip for the thing.

From what I found in searching, seems the 07 and older engines gain 15+whp from simple chip and intake.
I have no idea if the 08 would gain that much, there doesn't seem to be much out there yet for the 08. That is why I was hoping that someone had some dynos with intakes etc... to see what the diff is from stock.
I am guessing there will be some decent gain, since the 08 models software is optimized for 87 octane, so a chip should be able to optimize for 93 and get a little more out of it.
Same with intake allowing more air into the engine.
Not sure if it will be as dramatic as the 07 gains, but I'm sure there is something to be had.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_
I don't have any mods.
I was asking because I wanted to see the gains from such mods, such as chip and intake on an 08?
If you could read the original post you would understand that.








I am now realizing again why I spend most of my time in the MK2 forums.








If you have nothing constructive to add please post elsewhere, thanks.










Well I did read your post and it says: 

_Quote »_
Does anyone have any dyno sheets of 08 rabbits?
Stock, intake, chip, etc...? 

Did you say "stock" in that post?? Maybe proofread your post before being wise












_Modified by p c at 11:03 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

"damn why do I even go to this forum, trying to mod the rabbit motor is just plain STUPID. Get a gti"
I've always hated that comment, trans am owners used to say the same thing about firebird owners when it came to modifying the six cylinders. Eventually, a few guys were persistant enough and built their turbo systems, and the little sixers were running 12's through the quarter. After that, most of the trans am owners said "wow...playing with the big boys." and the initial comment became a basic thing of the past.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
might want to re read. THats exactly the opposite of what I said. But a chip doesn't make you god. damn why do I even go to this forum, trying to mod the rabbit motor is just plain STUPID. Get a gti

_Modified by a3vr at 10:12 PM 10-28-2007_

f**k a gti. The 2.OT is a garbage motor, that's why I didn't buy a gti, not because it was too much money but because it was 6-8k more and not worth it and also not as realiable as the 2.5 The only reason modding a gti gets good gains is because it already has boost. But there has been pages of TSB's and other problems with them. The 2.5 is far more realiable and has WAY more potential than a 2.0T.







You think VW brought back the 5cyl for no reason, durrrrr. It's a bulletproof motor, and on boost and tuned properly will kick the s**t out of a gti. I'll take my rabbit and put the 6k difference for the gti in my motor and have 350whp all day. So get your head out of your a**, newbie

p.s. FSI oooooo







and your just stupid for saying that.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, read my posts about the changes in the years. Software, flywheel, intake, head design change (valve seals etc). 
Sure the 2.5 seems to be a reliable engine and sure the 2.0T has had many tsb's and recalls. How about those damn intake flap motors failing or the electric turbo valve failing! On the flip side, i'm replacing a 2.5 engine now. Timing went out and metal in the engine. Last 2.5 issue needed cam adjusters, upper cam chain tensioner, and upper cam chain.
All engines have their ups and downs.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_

Did you say "stock" in that post?? Maybe proofread your post before being wise








_Modified by p c at 11:03 PM 10-31-2007_

I think you need to proof read your useless posts. How is dynoing my rabbit going to help me compare to cars with chip, intake, and exhaust? I STILL WILL NEED DYNOS OF CARS WITH MODS CORRECT?
I was hoping someone had multiple runs with overlaying graphs for easy comparison, that was what was meant by "Stock, intake, chip, etc...? "
Please do not post if you have nothing useful to add. 
Thanks


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

ok, this thread is pointless.
i see *ZERO* dynos so far.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_ok, this thread is pointless.
i see *ZERO* dynos so far.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Maybe if the op put his car on the dyno (since he wants #) we would have a nice baseline to look at.







poke poke










_Modified by p c at 10:17 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_ok, this thread is pointless.
i see *ZERO* dynos so far.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i posted this already. the dyno had been taken down, but i do have the numbers still.
08 - 147hp, 161lb ft


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
i posted this already. the dyno had been taken down, but i do have the numbers still.
08 - 147hp, 161lb ft

Yes, we already have a baseline (thanks travis), looking for dynos with mods.
A simple search will also yield dynos for the 150HP motor stock, chip and intake.
Nothing for the 170HP yet though.








I suppose it is only a matter of time before people start modding the newer cars. I'm just impatient and what to know what kind of numbers I can expect.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

add about 6 HP to the non 08 dynos and that should be close enough for your answer


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_add about 6 HP to the non 08 dynos and that should be close enough for your answer

Maybe you are correct, but how do you know that?
Have you dynoed a modded 08 yet?
some are saying that an 08 modded car could be the same specs as an 07 modded car. 
I was just looking for some deterministic answers.
Thanks


----------



## no786 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

Mod your car and be a pioneer..
You are searching for an explanation that can not be answered yet... 
*Chip's* are not available for 2008.


----------



## Slilock (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (no786)*

Still no dynos?


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Slilock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slilock* »_Still no dynos?

i remember there were a dyno in here or somewhere.. where is it??? also if i recall propertly, the torque curve of uor 07s were flatter that 08s, i like it better!, at least a relief jejeje


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (mamey)*

Nope nothing yet.
Would be nice to see the differences.


----------



## triple5soul (Nov 30, 2006)

i give respect to anyone who has an 07/08 2.5 because the price is obivously far different from a GTI, and look at it like this your working with a 20V instead of the old 8V and plenty of people put time into modding those


----------

